# Londinium I & Mahlkönig Vario



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Londinium I looking big and shiny


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice pairing - Is it the angle but looks a bit tight for the steam arm on the right there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The angle makes it look worse than it is but you are right, unfortunately that's the only place it fits.

I only drink black coffee's so it works for me, if I need to make a milky beverage the steam wand is so adjustable it works though, I just take the PF out and use a small milk jug.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You easily have room for a Robur/Royal/SuperCam/K10 there ; )

Nice set up mate


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Londinium does look very pretty there, but didn't realise how small the vario was. Little bit jealous of the londinium









I think it even dwarfs a k10.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

the Vario though tiny i'm very happy with, I'm not sure the kitchen counter could hold Londinium I and a Mazzer!

Thanks guys, I love the L1!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great picture. Decided to place an order for an L1 at the beginning of January. One thing that has been putting me off (apart from the price) was where on earth I could locate an L1 in our kitchen without my wife having a blue fit. I suspect our kitchen is like many others - has cupboards over most of the work surface making it impractical to fit in a lever espresso. I was going to give up but had an idea. We have a dining kitchen so I figured I could fit the L1 next to a Welsh dresser. There is just enough room to fit a cupboard next to it on which I can stand the L1. The cupboard will contain all the coffee bits and pieces. I'll post a picture when I've got it all sorted. It will be an interesting talking point when people come round. Should go for the luxe version with glass side panels and polished innards. Don't think I can justify the extra £475.00 for the privilege but I bet it looks spectacular. Think I'll mention here what a helpful guy Reiss from Londinium is. I emailed him some queries the other night and was astonished to get a reply so late at night. Obviously, he had the machine on and was keeping going courtesy of loads of caffeine.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, I'm lucky there are no cupboards where L1 is but people have got round this by strategic placing of the lever!

Reiss has been very helpful both before I ordered the machine and after it with my (sometimes slightly stupid) questions, I'm very pleased with the service I've had from him.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aaronb said:


> the Vario though tiny i'm very happy with, I'm not sure the kitchen counter could hold Londinium I and a Mazzer!
> 
> Thanks guys, I love the L1!


I think going by the size of the londinium, anything short of a robur/royal, you wouldn't even notice it


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic machine, and I've also had excellent service from Reiss.


----------

